# matlab



## marsu_381 (12 Juin 2004)

Salut
lorsque je lance matlab j'ai le droit au message suivant :
MATLAB Undefined symbols:
_tgetent
_tgetstr
Trace/BPT trap
C'est matlb 6.5 R13
J'ai le même message que je lance depuis un xterm X11 ou ou xfree et même un terminal
avec ou sans le gestionnaire de licence;
ca vient d'ou ?
Merci


----------



## kabutop (13 Juin 2004)

Hello,
Si tu as récupéré une version déjà compilée de MatLab, il faut vérifier que toutes les librairies nécessaires a sont fonctionnement sont installées.
Pour ca, tu peux utiliser la commande otool (correspond a LDD sous Linux) sur le binaire que tu lances.
Par ex. sur un binaire au pif :

```
otool -L /sw/bin/dpkg
/sw/bin/dpkg:
        /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation (compatibility version 150.0.0, current version 299.31.0)
        /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib (compatibility version 1.0.0, current version 1.0.0)
        /sw/lib/libintl.1.dylib (compatibility version 2.0.0, current version 2.1.0)
        /sw/lib/libiconv.2.dylib (compatibility version 5.0.0, current version 5.0.0)
        /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib (compatibility version 1.0.0, current version 71.1.1)
```
Tu vois comme ca toutes les libs utilisées. Si tu as un "Not Found" ou un truc du style, ca marchera pas.

Essaye déjà ca... pour voir.
A+


----------



## marsu_381 (13 Juin 2004)

Avec la commande otool -L j'obtient la reponse suivante:

```
MATLAB:
        ../../bin/mac/libut.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmx.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmat.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmex.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwudd.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwmpath.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwservices.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwmlib.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwm_ir.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwm_parser.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwm_pcodeio.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwm_pcodegen.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwm_dispatcher.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwm_interpreter.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwnumerics.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwhardcopy.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwhg.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwglee.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwdastudio.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwsimulink.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwgui.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwjmi.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwudd_mi.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwbuiltins.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwir_interp.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        ../../bin/mac/libmwuix.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit (compatibility version 1.0.0, current version 67.2.0)
        /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation (compatibility version 150.0.0, current version 227.2.0)
        libdl.dylib (compatibility version 0.0.0, current version 0.0.0)
        /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib (compatibility version 1.0.0, current version 55.0.0)
```
Je dirais que tout me parrais normal.


----------



## kabutop (13 Juin 2004)

Oui... a condition que tu sois au bon endroit pour lancer matlab a cause du "../../".
Sinon... j'ai pas d'autres idées.
Désolé


----------



## marsu_381 (13 Juin 2004)

J'ai teste en mettant l'install dans un repertoire dans le path en l'occurence /sw/
Ca ne fonctionne tjs pas ...
quelqu'un aurait il un idee ?
merci


----------

